#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-11-25
<McPeter> YoBoY, t'as un lien particulier à mettre dans le topic ?.
* McPeter changed the topic of #ubuntu-fr-l10n to: Bienvenue sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n, le salon des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu.
<YoBoY> c'est des rapides :D
<YoBoY> McPeter, moi non, je suis pas traducteur ;)
<cqfd93> :-)
<YoBoY> thank you RT guys :)
<cqfd93> je fais mumuse
<cqfd93> bonne nuit à tous !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2018-11-25
<HacKurx> Bonjour, quelqu'un peut-il valider mes 2 traductions pour Gufw ? Merci
<HacKurx> "Bureau" doit être remplacé par "Entreprise" (raison technique)
<HacKurx> "Dossier_Personnel" doit être remplacé par "Domestique".
